# Windows update problem



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello my name is danny and im having trouble installing updates i would appreciate any help thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19042, Installed 20201029055214.000000+000
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
Hard Drives: C: 474 GB (381 GB Free); D: 456 GB (302 GB Free); F: 931 GB (213 GB Free);
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B85M-D3H, ver x.x, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Start > Windows Administrative Tools > Services
Find Window Update. > Properties > Starup switch to Disable for now. And Stop the service.

Go to File Explorer > C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution. Rename it to SoftwareDistribution.old . 

Now go back to Services > Windows Update . Startup change back to Manual and Start the service.

Now attempt Windows Update again .


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

lunarlander said:


> Go to Start > Windows Administrative Tools > Services
> Find Window Update. > Properties > Starup switch to Disable for now. And Stop the service.
> 
> Go to File Explorer > C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution. Rename it to SoftwareDistribution.old .
> ...


Hello lunarlander* thanks for your reply i tried what you said but that didn't work*


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Have you tried resetting the update components? 
Open cmd prompt/powershell with admin & enter: 
Net Stop bits
Net Stop wuauserv
Net Stop appidsvc
Net Stop cryptsvc
Ren %Systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore DataStore.bak
Ren %Systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution\Download Download.bak
Ren %Systemroot%\System32\catroot2 catroot2.bak
Del "%ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr*.dat"
Net Start bits
Net Start wuauserv
Net Start appidsvc
Net Start cryptsvc
Restart the PC & try updating again.

And/or:
Search for services.msc & find Windows Update & ensure it is set to Automatic.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Have you tried resetting the update components?
> Open cmd prompt/powershell with admin & enter:
> Net Stop bits
> Net Stop wuauserv
> ...


ok thanks ill try that


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> Have you tried resetting the update components?
> Open cmd prompt/powershell with admin & enter:
> Net Stop bits
> Net Stop wuauserv
> ...


Hello
*Goddess-Bastet*
Virginia

* thanks for your reply i tried what you said but that didn't work*


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Are you connected via WiFi or Ethernet? If WiFi then the speed may not be fast enough. Is it possible to try via Ethernet?

You can try downloading the media creation tool, running this & choosing to upgrade now, when asked to check for further updates then decline this.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Something to check about the relative service, before trying anything else:

Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your *Desktop. *
Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
Make sure *all the options* are checked.
Click on the *Scan *button.
It will create a log (*FSS.txt*) on your Desktop.
*Copy and paste* the log's content to your next reply.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Something to check about the relative service, before trying anything else:
> 
> Please download *Farbar Service Scanner* and save it on your *Desktop. *
> Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
> ...


*thanks for all the reply's also im getting a lot of blue screens*

Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-12-2020
Ran by Owner (administrator) on 03-09-2021 at 16:38:32
Running from "C:\Users\Owner\Desktop"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
****************************************************************

Internet Services:
============

Connection Status:
==============
Localhost is accessible.
LAN connected.
Google IP is accessible.
Google.com is accessible.
Yahoo.com is accessible.

Windows Firewall:
=============

Firewall Disabled Policy:
==================

System Restore:
============

System Restore Policy:
========================

Windows Security:
============

Windows Update:
============
wuauserv Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of wuauserv service is OK.
The ImagePath of wuauserv: "%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs -p".
The ServiceDll of wuauserv service is OK.

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy:
============================

Windows Defender:
==============
WinDefend Service is not running. Checking service configuration:
The start type of WinDefend service is OK.
The ImagePath of WinDefend: ""C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\platform\4.18.2107.4-0\MsMpEng.exe"".

Windows Defender Disabled Policy:
==========================

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\afd.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdx.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed

**** End of log ****


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Danny.

Download Microsoft_Defender_Antivirus_Service.reg and save it to your *Desktop.*
*Double-click* on the file, allow the information to be merged (Yes) and *restart *the computer.
*Repeat* the same two steps above for Windows_Update.reg.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

gamerdan44 said:


> *thanks for all the reply's also im getting a lot of blue screens*
> 
> Farbar Service Scanner Version: 23-12-2020
> Ran by Owner (administrator) on 03-09-2021 at 16:38:32
> ...





DR.M said:


> Hi, Danny.
> 
> Download Microsoft_Defender_Antivirus_Service.reg and save it to your *Desktop.*
> *Double-click* on the file, allow the information to be merged (Yes) and *restart *the computer.
> *Repeat* the same two steps above for Windows_Update.reg.


*thanks for your reply 
DR.M*
when i run Microsoft_Defender_Antivirus_Service.reg i got this


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes, I suspected that this would happen.

Let's do it in Safe Mode:

Press the *Windows icon* on the keyboard together with the *letter I*, to get into the *Settings.*
Choose *Update and Security.*
From the menu at the left, choose *Recovery.*
*Under the title Advanced startup at the right, choose *Restart now.
From the window that will appear choose *Troubleshoot *and then *Advanced options.*
Choose *Startup Settings *and then *Restart.*
Press *number 5, *for choosing *Safe mode with networking.*
You will know that you are in Safe mode, if the background is black and Safe mode is written at the four corners of the screen.

After getting into Safe mode, try the steps here again.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

*thanks for your reply DR.M tried to get into safe mode but the screen gose dark and it says *
unsupported video format thanks again


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Is this a laptop?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Is this a laptop?


no its a desktop pc


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

And the monitor? Is it a TV?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> And the monitor? Is it a TV?


its a tv


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

That's why the issue with the Safe mode. Do you have any other monitor to connect to the computer? Just for getting into Safe mode to fix the services.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Or try to connect the TV with hdmi instead of VGA.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Or try to connect the TV with hdmi instead of VGA.


ok thank you i tried that and i still cant update but when i used a pc monitor i was able to get into safe mode should i reset my pc


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

The monitor isn't the issue for the updates issue. It is for the Safe mode option.

Use the PC monitor to get into Safe mode.

From there, re-register the missing services as instructed here: https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-update-problem.1267138/post-9836267

Let me know if the actions completed successfully.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> The monitor isn't the issue for the updates issue. It is for the Safe mode option.
> 
> Use the PC monitor to get into Safe mode.
> 
> ...


Hello thanks for your reply tried that but still can't update should I just do a pc reset


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you please follow the instructions? 

I didn't ask you to check for updates yet. Just asked if the actions (re-regester the missing services in Safe mode) completed successfully.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Can you please follow the instructions?
> 
> I didn't ask you to check for updates yet. Just asked if the actions (re-regester the missing services in Safe mode) completed successfully.


as i said i did follow the instructions so how will i know if it re-regester the missing services


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

If you got a message that they were successfully got into the registry, then they were successfully got into the registry. If you got an error message then they didn't.

If the former was the case,

Run the FSS tool as you did before.
Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
Make sure *all the options* are checked.
Click on the *Scan *button.
It will create a log (*FSS.txt*) on your Desktop.
*Copy and paste* the log's content to your next reply.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> If you got a message that they were successfully got into the registry, then they were successfully got into the registry. If you got an error message then they didn't.
> 
> If the former was the case,
> 
> ...


ill try it again but when im restarting do i go back into safe mode


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

To do the steps in post #10, you have to be in Safe mode. Then, it's fine to restart in normal mode and run the FSS.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> To do the steps in post #10, you have to be in Safe mode. Then, it's fine to restart in normal mode and run the FSS.


sorry i might not be making myself clear after i do run Microsoft_Defender_Antivirus_Service.reg the instructions says to restart again in safe mode and run Windows_Update.reg


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

That's right. 

Have you done that?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> That's right.
> 
> Have you done that?


ill try now


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> That's right.
> 
> Have you done that?


yes what do i do now


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Good.

Let's see the result of the FSS scan now.

Run the FSS as you did before.
Right click on the tool icon and *run it as administrator.*
Make sure *all the options* are checked.
Click on the *Scan *button.
It will create a log (*FSS.txt*) on your Desktop.
*Copy and paste* the log's content to your next reply.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Good.
> 
> Let's see the result of the FSS scan now.
> 
> ...


System Restore Policy: 
========================

Windows Security:
============

Windows Update:
============

Windows Autoupdate Disabled Policy: 
============================

Windows Defender:
==============

Other Services:
==============

File Check:
========
C:\Windows\System32\nsisvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\nsiproxy.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\afd.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tdx.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\tcpip.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dnsapi.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\mpssvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\mpsdrv.sys => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\vssvc.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\SecurityHealthService.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\wuaueng.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\es.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\cryptsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe => File is digitally signed
C:\Windows\System32\rpcss.dll => File is digitally signed

**** End of log ****


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

The services seem fine now.

You can check for updates now. If you get an error, please give me a screenshot.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> The services seem fine now.
> 
> You can check for updates now. If you get an error, please give me a screenshot.


ok heres the screenshot.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Click on the View update button and take a screenshot for me.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Click on the View update button and take a screenshot for me.


ok here you go


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Since you are still on version 20H2, I suggest you to do an in-place upgrade to go to the latest version of Windows (21H1). This will reinstall and update the operating system and_ fix any corruptions,_ without removing any file or program. 

Go to this Microsoft page and under the title *Create Windows 10 installation media* press on *Download *tool now.
*Save* the tool on your Desktop and *double click* to run it.
On the License terms page, if you accept the license terms, select *Accept.*
On the What do you want to do page, select *Upgrade this PC now,* and then select *Next.*
Follow the instructions and select *Keep personal files and apps, *when you are asked to.
It might take a couple of hours, depending on your wifi speed connection, to install Windows 10. Your PC will restart a few times. Make sure you don't turn off your PC.
After downloading and installing, the tool will walk you through how to set up Windows 10 on your PC.
Let me know about the result.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Since you are still on version 20H2, I suggest you to do an in-place upgrade to go to the latest version of Windows (21H1). This will reinstall and update the operating system and_ fix any corruptions,_ without removing any file or program.
> 
> Go to this Microsoft page and under the title *Create Windows 10 installation media* press on *Download *tool now.
> *Save* the tool on your Desktop and *double click* to run it.
> ...


thanks will i need the windows 10 licence key as when i bought it two or three years ago i never got the windows 10 licence key with it


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

If you bought the computer new, with Windows 10 on it, then you don't need anything else, since the license is digital.

EDTIT NOTE: You will not need the license anyway. You are not going to do a clean install. Just an in place upgrade.


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Since here it is almost 11 p.m., I will be with you tomorrow. Hopefully, you will finish the in-place upgrade since then.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Since here it is almost 11 p.m., I will be with you tomorrow. Hopefully, you will finish the in-place upgrade since then.


no i bought it second hand ok thanks for all you help


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

gamerdan44 said:


> no i bought it second hand ok thanks for all you help


I added an edit note above.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> I added an edit note above.


ok chat tomorrow hopefully and again thanks for your help hopefully i will be able to do it tonight as its raining here and the internet is not great


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Danny.

Any progress here?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Hi, Danny.
> 
> Any progress here?


Yes when i tried to install Windows 10 i keep getting a blue screen


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Blue screen? Can you please take a screenshot?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Blue screen? Can you please take a screenshot?


I'm reinstalling windows 10 again if i get another blue screen ill take a picture of it thanks for the help


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Reinstalling? Or just do the in-place upgrade I gave you instructions for?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Reinstalling? Or just do the in-place upgrade I gave you instructions for?


Sorry I meant upgrade like u said I tried it last night but kept getting a blue screen


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

As I said, please attach a photo of the blue screen.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> As I said, please attach a photo of the blue screen.


It's a different blue screen every time


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

The first picture doesn't look completed. I want to see the sentence including the word "complete". 

Also, at what step the procedure stops?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> The first picture doesn't look completed. I want to see the sentence including the word "complete".
> 
> Also, at what step the procedure stops?


It was 98% updated but it can happen at any time


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's check for corruptions in the system.

Start up the computer normally and sign in to Windows.

After that:

*1. Run Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM)*

Click on the *Start *button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*;


```
DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
```

Let the scan run until the end (100%). Depending on your system, it can take some time.
*Please post here the result you got (screenshot)*

*2. When DISM finishes, you can then run SFC from the same command prompt window, but full instructions as if starting fresh:*

Click on the *Start* button and in the search box, type *Command Prompt*
When you see Command Prompt on the list, right-click on it and select *Run as administrator*
Enter the command below and press on *Enter*


```
sfc /scannow
```

Let the scan finish.
You will normally get one of the following results:

```
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation
```

*Please post the result you got (Screenshot)*


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Let's check for corruptions in the system.
> 
> Start up the computer normally and sign in to Windows.
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to tell you after the blue screen I restarted my computer and it looks different it's like its a new version of it


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Please describe the difference with details. And provide a screenshot. 

It makes me think of a corrupted profile, but let's see.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Please describe the difference with details. And provide a screenshot.
> 
> It makes me think of a corrupted profile, but let's see.


and i still cant update


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Let's look at the contents of the user profile list in the registry. This will give us more information about what is happening.

 Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the *letter R.*
 Type *cmd,* and press Ctrl + Shift + Enter to *run Command Prompt as administrator.*
 Copy and paste the following command line and press Enter.


```
reg export "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList" C:\Profile.txt
```

 In the Search area type *File Explorer* and choose it from the items appeared.
 In the address area type *C:\Profile.txt *and press *Enter.*
 From the list, choose *C:\Profile.txt,* double click to open it.
 Select the content of the file, copy and paste it in your next reply.

Some additional things I would like to see now:

*1. Your account info*

Go to Settings (press the Windows logo key on the keyboard together with letter i), then Accounts. From the menu at the left choose Your Info. Please take a screenshot of what you see.

*2. Users*

Open File explorer (press the Windows logo key on the keyboard together with letter r, type Explorer and press Enter).
From the menu at the left choose My PC, then double click on C and then choose Users.
Please take a screenshot of what you see.

*3. Users accounts from Control Panel*

In the Search area type Control Panel and select it.
Select View by Large Icons and find Users accounts. Select it.
Please take a screenshot of what you see.
*
In your next reply please post:*

The Profile.txt
The 3 screenshots


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Let's look at the contents of the user profile list in the registry. This will give us more information about what is happening.
> 
> Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the *letter R.*
> Type *cmd,* and press Ctrl + Shift + Enter to *run Command Prompt as administrator.*
> ...


when i typed C:\Profile.txt i got no results


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

That is because you didn't run the cmd as administrator. See the instructions again without leave a step behind and try again.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> That is because you didn't run the cmd as administrator. See the instructions again without leave a step behind and try again.


ran the cmd as administrator but when i searched in *File Explorer* for *C:\Profile.txt* but i got no results


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

> In the address area type *C:\Profile.txt *and press *Enter.*


You pasted that in the Search area instead of the address area.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> You pasted that in the Search area instead of the address area.
> 
> View attachment 290744


sorry here u go


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I would like you to attach this file, not to take a screenshot. 

I would ask you to read my instructions more carefully. It would be easier for both of us.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> I would like you to attach this file, not to take a screenshot.
> 
> I would ask you to read my instructions more carefully. It would be easier for both of us.


here u go


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks. I am also waiting for the 3 screenshots. 

Since here it is almost midnight, I’ll be back to you by tomorrow.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Thanks. I am also waiting for the 3 screenshots.
> 
> Since here it is almost midnight, I'll be back to you by tomorrow.


ok ill send them tomorrow


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

gamerdan44 said:


> ok ill send them tomorrow


ok here you go


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, Danny.

I don't see something that indicates the presence of a temporary account.

You said yesterday that:



> I restarted my computer and it looks different it's like its a new version of it


What do you mean? What are the differences you see in comparison with what you had before?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Hi, Danny.
> 
> I don't see something that indicates the presence of a temporary account.
> 
> ...


all my old settings have changed and i went to windows update and the error is still there


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Please stop trying to update, unless I tell you to try. No reason to try without changing a variable.

What old settings? You don't give me details and if you don't give details, no one can help you.

Before recommending a reset, I would like you to try the in-place upgrade, using the built-in administrator account.

*1. Enable the built-in Administrator account*

Press *Windows icon* on your Desktop, together with the* letter R.*
Type *cmd*, and press *Ctrl + Shift + Enter* to run Command Prompt as administrator.
Copy and paste the following command and press* Enter* to execute it:


```
net user administrator /active:yes
```

Restart the computer and choose *this account* *(Administrator)* instead of your previous one (Owner).
*
2. In-place upgrade*

Go to this Microsoft page and under the title *Create Windows 10 installation media* press on *Download *tool now.
*Save* the tool on your Desktop (*replace* the one you already have) and *double click* to run it.
On the License terms page, if you accept the license terms, select *Accept.*
On the What do you want to do page, select *Upgrade this PC now,* and then select *Next.*
Follow the instructions and select *Keep personal files and apps, *when you are asked to.
It might take a couple of hours, depending on your wifi speed connection, to install Windows 10. Your PC will restart a few times. Make sure you don't turn off your PC.
After downloading and installing, the tool will walk you through how to set up Windows 10 on your PC.
Let me know if the upgrade completed successfully.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

DR.M said:


> Please stop trying to update, unless I tell you to try. No reason to try without changing a variable.
> 
> What old settings? You don't give me details and if you don't give details, no one can help you.
> 
> ...


ok ill try that now my folders are bigger and my display settings were 1152x864 but that setting is gone now


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

*NOTE: *

No need to press the Reply button every time you want to say something. Just write your reply in the reply area and press the Post reply button.

=======================

I just realized that we by passed this post: 
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-update-problem.1267138/post-9837373

If you didn't start with the in-place upgrade yet, let it there, and try the above first. Then, let me see the requested screenshots.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok but i just ran Command Prompt and then restarted my pc so will i still try

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows-update-problem.1267138/post-9837373


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes. 

You can sign in with the enabled Administrator account and then do the steps at the link you posted.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok ill try it


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

I was doing as you said and in the middle of it I got another blue screen


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you got external devices connected? Leave only the keyboard and the mouse. Unplug anything else.

Try once more and let me know the result.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

i have only my keyboard and the mouse connected ok ill try it again


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok here are the screenshots


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

what do i do now


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

As you see, corruptions were found and got fixed.

Try once more the in-place upgrade, using the enabled Administrator account (instead of the Owner account).

Instructions here (Step 2). Hopefully, we will have a good result this time.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok but befour i do that i want to show you this


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

It seems that the upgrade was installed two days ago, in spite of the fact you got the blue screens. This is good.

Before trying that again, do the following:

Go to Settings (Windows logo key on the keyboard + letter i) > Update & Security > Check for updates

What is the result? Take a screenshot to check about it.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok heres the screenshot


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Have you tried to reset your router? Can you do that and try again?


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

yip i have already done that


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

So...

See the instructions in post #83.

As I said, hopefully we will have a good result this time.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

i got this should i still do a *In-place upgrade*


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

You already enabled the Administrator account.

Shut down, restart, sign in with that account (Administrator and NOT Owner) and do the in-place upgrade.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

i dont want to sound stupid but how do i sign in with that account (Administrator and NOT Owner)


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

*Shut down, restart, choose the Administrator and NOT Owner account to sign in and do the in-place upgrade.*


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok i just tried to *sign in* as *Administrator* but it does no give me that choice so what do i do now


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm sorry, Danny, but I think that we are not in the same track.

Here, I gave you instructions to enabled and use the Administrator account. You said that you did that. Next instructions were based on that and you didn't tell me that there was a problem. Now, you say that you can't sign in as Administrator, as if it is the first time we try it.

Before, you didn't even tell me that the upgrade was completed, you miss instructions, ask things I already told you...

As a result, I have no idea if you follow my instructions, if your replies come after following my instructions or not.

I can't continue if you are not with me at any step of the procedure. We already spent 7 pages on this topic and I don't know what you are doing over there. Trying to resolve a problem is not as easy as people may think. It takes a lot of time. I could easily tell you to just re-install the operating system. I didn't, because I wanted to do my best to avoid that. But it seems that something goes wrong regarding the procedure of following instructions and replying back.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

I logged in as administrator now and it doing a in place upgrade I will let you know how i get on


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok I logged in as administrator now and tried doing a in place upgrade but got another blue screen


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

Next step you can try is resetting the PC, using a recovery USB drive. That means that* all your installed programs are going to be deleted. However, your files will be kept. Just to be sure, you can backup your personal files in an external drive. Just in case something goes wrong.*

First, you have to change the computer's boot order, so when the time comes, the computer will boot from the USB drive and not from C.

This link maybe helpful: How to Change Computer BIOS Settings

To create a recovery drive in Windows 10:

In the search box next to the Start Windows logo Start button, search for *Create a recovery drive* and then select it.
When the tool opens, make sure *Back up system files to the recovery drive *is selected and then select *Next.*
*Connect a USB drive* to your PC, *select it*, and then select *Next.*
Select *Create.* Many files need to be copied to the recovery drive, so this might take a while.
After the above, shut down the computer, insert the USB drive and restart. Choose *Repair your computer* and then *Troubleshoot > Reset.*


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

ok but i have *Windows 10 installation media* on usb will that do thanks


----------



## DR.M (Sep 4, 2019)

> ok but i have *Windows 10 installation media* on usb will that do thanks


Good luck.


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

so it will do and wont i need a windows 10 product key


----------



## gamerdan44 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello I reinstalled windows 10 and still getting blue screens


----------

